# Looking for some powder.



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm trying to load 50 rounds of 32 Remington. My Dad gave my son the gun two years ago and we have never located ammo for it. I've slowly found everything to reload and now powder is nowhere to be found. His birthday is at the end of the month. I'd like to surprise him with some ammo. Pictures has the powders I can use. Thanks Eric


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like it uses pistol/shotgun powders. Ranger firearms in Fort Walton beach has several pistol/shotgun powders on the shelf and a couple of load books you can reference. You can also look up load data on the internet while you are in the store and have the powders in front of you to reference. If you are in Pensacola Don's gun shop had some 700x. If you are really in need take a ride out to Styx River shooting range, they have several powders in stock that will work.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Bluecape said:


> Looks like it uses pistol/shotgun powders. Ranger firearms in Fort Walton beach has several pistol/shotgun powders on the shelf and a couple of load books you can reference. You can also look up load data on the internet while you are in the store and have the powders in front of you to reference. If you are in Pensacola Don's gun shop had some 700x. If you are really in need take a ride out to Styx River shooting range, they have several powders in stock that will work.


Thanks For the information. Ranger Firearms is where I have looked. I didn't realize they had load data available online. I have work in Pensacola next weekend so I'll check out Don's.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I have several different pistol powders on hand if you can't find anything I can hook you up with enough to load some rounds so he can shoot the rifle. If you can find load data for any of the following..trail boss, clays, w231, bullseye, WST, titewad or titegroup I can spare some for your project.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks I will look into those powders and let you know if I find something.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

I can come off a little bit of Unique. Not much, but enough to load maybe 40 rounds or so. Located in Tiger Point area. You'd have to come pick it up.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys are awesome! That's what makes this place!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

That would be great! I could be out there one evening this week if you are available. I'll PM you my cell number. Thanks Eric


----------

